# Suren Manvelyan: Your beautiful eyes



## Bigsby (Apr 16, 2012)

Suren Manvelyan photography

i honestly never knew how detailed the human/animal eye was, its pretty amazing to see so close with extreme detail, 

i thought you guys might find this as interesting as i did

HUMAN:



























ANIMAL:

Chimpanzee






Black Rabbit






Husky (Dog)






Albino Python






and my person favorite

Caimain


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, this is nice man!
I do feel very strange looking at eyes but she did a great job at capturing the image!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice shots for sure; I've got some but I used a ringflash, and not a gridded beauty dish (I may need to get closer).


----------



## MFB (Apr 16, 2012)

Half of the human eyes looked like their iris' had rocks formations inside of them vs. pigmentation


----------



## guitarneeraj (Apr 16, 2012)

Very cool, but some of those human eye close-ups kinda freaked me out, mostly because of the non-uniformity of that fiber-like stuff.. Iris(?)


----------



## Shawn (Apr 16, 2012)

That is really cool.


----------

